# Attatching cork to styrofoam



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I am curious of your ideas and what works good n not so good for attatching the cork roadbed, or woodland scenics roadbed to pink styrofoam (same as blue I think)...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd go with clear silicone caulking.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Clear Latex caulking...Easy water clean up and paint-able and ballast-able.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

OK thanks for the replies...I ended up buying 2 rolls of the WS foam roadbed today instead of cork...WAYYY cheaper. Then I went to the hardware store n got some pink foam n just glued it down to the plywood with this stuff that the guy at the store recommended. It also says good for foam joints on the tube...will let ya know how it turns out...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Latex caulk is a good option. I used hot glue to adhere my cork to my pink foam with good success. If you use caulk, I'd suggest a few local dabs of hot glue here and there to help hold the cork around the curves while the caulk dries. Work in short sections ... about 20" at a time ... first the left half of the cork, then the right. Stagger end joints if you can.

TJ


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

OK...I decided to try out Elmers white glue for glueing the Woodland Scenics foam roadbed down to my styrofoam...good success so far!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I used elmers glue with the blue label and it worked just fine. I also use elmers for laying my cork on wood. Works great

Massey


----------

